# Jobs for engineers in facilities Management



## marygold (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All, I have just been confirmed for my residence visa for new zealand. ill be starting with my intense job search soon. Is there some one who could advise about engineering jobs in facilities/maintenance management. i have over 8 years of experience and currently working for a french company on MIDDLE East Dubai.


----------



## tucker0104 (Jul 4, 2013)

Please update me with any information you get. I am also an engineer looking to relocate.


----------

